# صناعة خطوط الأنابيب



## رشدي عوض (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف أبتدئ بإذن الله سلسلة حلقات قصيرة للتعريف بفرع من فروع صناعة البترول

وهو مجال خطوط الأنابيب

تعد خطوط الأنابيب من الصناعات المهمة جداً ضمن الحلقات المكملة لصناعة البترول ،

وتنبع أهميتها من واقع ما تتميز به من القدرة الفائقة على الحصول على أعلى قدر من

السلامة عند نقل المواد البترولية والتي يعلم الانسان العادي خطورة التعامل معها ،

هذا فضلاً عن تكلفته القليلة جداً أذا ما قورن بالنقل البري عبر الشاحنات.

وهناك جانب آخر مهم وهو إمكانية تزويد مناطق أو منشئات تقع على الطريق الذي تمر به 

هذه الخطوط دون أن يتأثر عمل الخط.

لكنه توجد مزايا أخرى لخطوط الأنابيب منها الدور الكبير الذي تقوم به في المحافظة على

عمل منشئات أخرى مثل المصافي والمصانع ومحطات توليد الكهرباء حيث يتم إمدادها 

بالخام أو الجازولين للوقود مباشرة عبر هذه الخطوط ، مع إمكانية التحكم في المعدل المطلوب.

وتخيل معي مصفاة تقوم بتكرير 1,000,000 برميل في اليوم كيف سيكون تزويدها بالنقل البري

، مع أنه توجد مصافي كثيرة سعتها التكريرة أكثر من هذا.

فهذه بعض مميزات خطوط الأنابيب 

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## abdallahali (13 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من حضرتك استكمال الموضوع مع توضيح cold oil pipeline


----------



## رشدي عوض (15 يوليو 2006)

*خطوط الأنابيب 2*

تمتد خطوط الأنابيب عادة بين مناطق الإنتاج - والتي تشمل الآبار والمصافي - ومناطق

التوزيع أو موانئ التصدير ، وقد يكون الخط ممتداً من مناطق الأنتاج إلى الموانئ ويغذي في

طريقه منشئات أخرى ، كخطوط الخام الصادر التي تغذي المصافي الداخلية والمنشئات التي 

تعمل بالخام ، أو خطوط المنتجات الصادرة والتي تغذي أيضاً مناطق الاستهلاك داخل البلد المعين.

إن مسار خطوط الأنابيب وتوزيع محطات الضخ عليه يكون وفق دراسة هندسية وبيئية وأمنية

وتكون أقطار الخطوط متناسبة مع كمية الإنتاج القصوى المتوقعة حتى لا يكون عاجزاً عن نقل 

المنتج حالياً أو في المستقبل القريب وبالتالي تقليل الإنتاج.

تغلف الأنابيب عادة بمواد عازلة تمنع تأثرها بالماء والرطوبة والأملاح والمواد الأخرى

في التربة ، حيث تكون الأنابيب مدفونة تحت سطح الأرض ، وأحياناً تعبر مياه الأنهار والبحار 

و تكون مكشوفة في المناطق الجبلية.

على امتداد الخط تكون هناك مجموعة من الصمامات موزعة بحيث يتم من خلالها عزل المنطقة 

المعينة في حالة حدوث تسريب أو كسر مما يقلل من الكميات المفقودة ، وفي الخطوط القديمة كـــــــان 

يتم عزل هذه الصمامات يدوياً ، لكن هذا قد يستغرق فترة طويلة حسب بعد الصمام من أقرب نقطة يمكن 

التحرك منها ، ولكن حالياً وبعد التطور الكبير في المجالات عامة وفي علم البرمجيات خاصة أمكن 

تزويد الكمبيوتر ببعض المعلومات يتم من خلالها عزل هذه الصمامات آلياً ، مما سهل العمل كثيراً


----------



## المهندس جلال (23 يوليو 2006)

ما هي المواد التي تصنع منها هذه الأنابيب ؟ و لماذا؟ و شكراً


----------



## essam (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل لكن نرجو المذيد


----------



## abdallahali (30 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية نرجوا استكمال الموضوع


----------



## دموع الشوق (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع:1:


----------



## م . كولو (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ رشدي ولو أمكن مدنا بلفات Pdf او بحوث
محمد ميرغني


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]المزيد وجزاكم الله [/grade]


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

المزيد وجزاكم الله عنا


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي رشدي احسنت على هذا الموضوع
اخوك المهندس احمد نعمه من العراق
اعدك باني ساشارك باغناء هذا الموضوع بالمشاركات المفيدة ان شاء الله تعالى
انا اعمل في شركة الخطوط الانابيب النفطية العراقية
والسلام


----------



## mojahid (21 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو المزيد والشرح بالصور لو امكن
وشكرا


----------



## م . محمود (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبير (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شهر مبارك بإذن الله 

الأخ رشدي جزاك الله كل الخير ...بانتظار متابعة موضوعك ...
سؤال صغير : في حقل الخزانات البترولية ماهو المصطلح المستخدم للأنبوب البترولي المجمع للأنابيب القادمة من الخزانات ؟

و شكراً


----------



## nazar715 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم / رشدى عوض
نشكرك على الموضوع الرائع.
كما اننى اعرض على كل من يرغب فى معلومات عن تشغيل خطوط الانابيب اننى مستعد للرد على اى سؤال فى تشغيل خطوط الانابيب .
وشكرا
مهندس تشغيل خطوط انابيب / نزار


----------



## nazar715 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخت م. عبير افادنى زميلى الاخ / عبد العظيم بأن الخط الرابط بين كل الخزانات هو خط الحقن reinjection pipe وشكرا
م. نزار


----------



## nazar715 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

اخت م.عبير الخط الذى يربط بين الخزانات هو خط الحقن re-injection pipe
وشكرا
اخوك / نزار


----------



## م.عبير (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً للإجابة..
نحن نستخدم مصطلح : collector

فهل هو صحيح؟؟

عبير


----------



## م.عبير (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لازلت بانتظار الإجابة عن صحة المصطلح :collector

و اريد أن أسأل عن شبكة أنابيب الفوم ؟؟؟ هل تمدد أنابيب الفوم بجوار الأنابيب النفطية و كيف يكون توضعها بالنسبة للخزانات؟


----------



## مهندس منسي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع حلو 
مشكورين وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (17 فبراير 2007)

الف شكرا لك على المعلومات الثره عن هذا القسم الكبير من البترول


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

ارجو افادتي حول water injection


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

فين اجابات الاسئلة وتكملت الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa muneim (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## midors (16 مايو 2007)

ياريت تقولى ليه يفضل استخدام النقل بال one phase عن ال 2 phase وشكرا


----------



## بهاء عامر (21 مايو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل م/رشدى شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا ونحتاج ان امكن للأهمية القصوى اى معلومات للحصول على كتاب عن تمديد الأنابيب


----------



## م براق (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات الرائعة في اغناء هذا الموضوع الشيق 
لكن حسب علمي لا يوجد كتاب عربي حول هذا الموضوع عدا بعض الملازم الخاصة بمعهاد النفط في بغداد ( وهي ملزمة رائعة كمستوى الدبلوم )
ارجو التواصل وشكرا للجميع


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اما بالنسبة للمصادر الانكليزية 
راجع الرابط التالي كتاب مفيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63664


----------



## قسم السيطرة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا الموضوع الهام ...اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان توضح لنا المواد العازلة وانواعها سواء كانت مدفونة الانابيب بالتربة ام تكون ظاهرية ام في الماء ...
اكرر شكري لك اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع مهم ياريت التكملة


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

v.good thanks


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks all eng.s


----------



## adham fahad (7 أكتوبر 2007)

sorrry dear bro.hussian albarzanje
i dont have arabic font in my computre
salamo alykom
how i can get this information which is contain in that book from oil insitute in bagdad
can you but it her soft copy 
i need it very eargent and thanks for your help
let the god lkeep you in piaece
and safe 
thanks again for any help
brother
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## awadelrahman (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً أخي رشدي
أنا مهندس كهربائي. أريد أن أستفسر عن دور المهندسين الكهربائيين في هذه الصناعة؟ هل لهم مكان مهم هنا ؟
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adham fahad (12 أكتوبر 2007)

awadelrahman:السلام عليكم:
مهندس الكهرباء له دور اساسي جدا ولكن ليس في الانابيب مباشرة ولكن في غرف السيطرة والكنترول مثلا الاشارات والصمامات والسيطرة على الخزانات والملحقات الاخرى وهي كثيرة وتخصصية في مثل هذه المشاريع تحياتي


----------



## adham fahad (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
ارجو اذا امكن وبشكل مفصل الحديث عن حسابات انشاء خطوط الانابيب وماهي النقاط الواجب الاهتمام بها في انشاء هذه الخطوط (الحسابات التصميمية تحديدا)جزاكم الله خيرا على اية معلومات


----------



## awadelrahman (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## مهندسة هبه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (6 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

نود تفصيلات أكثر وشكراً


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس الكهرباء له دور اساسي جدا في نظام الحماية الكاثودية لحماية الانابيب والخزانات من التاكل


----------



## سعد فاضل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أريد التعرف على منضم الضغط ممن يتركب أرجو الرد فأنا مهندس مبتدئ


----------



## LIALY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم للجميع فعلا موضوع رائع يستحق النقاش ,,
أخواني محتاجة طريقة تصميم أو خطوات تصميم خطوط الانابيب خاصة عندما تكون 
1 phase
2 phases
3 phases

و متى نضع block valves , اقصد متى احتاجها و ما هي المسافة المحددة بين كل بلوك ؟
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ابن زكى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام اى استفسار عن انشاء خطوط الانابيب والتفتيش عليها 
انا تحت امر الجميع
اخوكم يعمل فى شركة انابيب البترول المصريه
موبايلى 0020107566574


----------



## good_dragon (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مدونة خاصة بصناعة الانابيب*

اخواني الاعزاء 

لقد قمت بانشاء مدونة وانشاء الله سارفع اليها بين فترة واخرى محاضرات وكتب وبحوث تتعلق بهذه الصناعة المهمة 

وقد رفعت كتاب مهم كبداية. فارجو منك اخواني التفضل والاطلاع على المدونة وابداء ارأكم وترك تعليقاتكم ومساهماتكم لتعم الفائدة على الجميع

عنوان المدونة
http://iraqipetroleumexpert.blogspot.com

والله الموفق


وشكرا

اخوكم م.حسين النائب-العراق


----------



## علي برشيد (15 فبراير 2009)

أود أن أعرف الترسيمة الكهربائية لحماية أنابيب نقل الغاز والبترول من التآكل المعدني جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## قنص بركة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور


----------



## ياسر هينو (16 مارس 2009)

م.عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شهر مبارك بإذن الله
> 
> الأخ رشدي جزاك الله كل الخير ...بانتظار متابعة موضوعك ...
> ...


 
يا اخت عبير المصطلح هو gathering line لانها فى الفيلد تقسم الى:
crude oil gathering line
crude oil main line
ومن ثم تاتى تقسيمات داخلية تتعلق ب gathering stations وهى الخزانات المستقبلة للgathering line ومن بعد يذهب الى crude oil trunk or main line وهو الخط الذى ينقل الى Refining center ومن بعد التكرير يسمى الخط oil products line وهو الخط الذى ينقل الى ال products terminals 
انشاء اللة اكون قدرت اسهم فى التوضيح


----------



## رضا العطار (25 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء توضيح الأكواد الخاصة بلحام المواسير


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (25 أبريل 2009)

هذه المواضيع جذابة ومفيدة نرجو الاستمرار فيها
يمكن ان اضيف معلومة بسيطة وهي ان تصميم هذه الانابيب عادة يتم بواسطة يرامج كمبيوترية جاهزة متوفرة عند اهل الاختصاص


----------



## ابن زكى (26 أبريل 2009)

رضا العطار قال:


> الرجاء توضيح الأكواد الخاصة بلحام المواسير


الكود الخاص بلحام خطوط الانابيب والتفتيش على اللحامات بالاختبارات الغير اتلافية هو API 1104
وهو من اسهل الاكواد
وممكن تجده فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/101836466/5341b2e9/API_1104_2005.html
مع خالص تحياتى
اخوك محمد زكى
مدير ادارة التفتيش الهندسى وعضو مجلس الادارة بشركة انابيب البترول
وعضو مجلس ادارة الجمعية المصرية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية


----------



## LIALY (7 مايو 2009)

ياسر هينو قال:


> يا اخت عبير المصطلح هو gathering line لانها فى الفيلد تقسم الى:
> crude oil gathering line
> crude oil main line
> ومن ثم تاتى تقسيمات داخلية تتعلق ب gathering stations وهى الخزانات المستقبلة للgathering line ومن بعد يذهب الى crude oil trunk or main line وهو الخط الذى ينقل الى Refining center ومن بعد التكرير يسمى الخط oil products line وهو الخط الذى ينقل الى ال products terminals
> انشاء اللة اكون قدرت اسهم فى التوضيح




أعتقد أنه يسمى أيضا manifold


----------



## natalia (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تساعدونى فى الموضوع (طريقة حساب وتصميم شبكات المياه ) وشكراً


----------



## صائد المعرفة (28 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي طلب و هو شرح مراحل بناء خط الأنابيب لنقل البترول أو الغاز ( المحروقات بصفة عامة) 
أفضل الشرح بالفرنسية مثلا المراحل ك : 
*les étapes de construction de pipeline 
* -ouverture de la piste*
*- transport du matiriel et du tube de l'usine*
*- soudage*
*- revetement + controle*
*-teste* hydraulique​*وأرجو منكم المساعده مع الشكر 
تحياتي*​


----------



## محايد (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخوة لم ار شيء عن عنوان الموضوع *صناعة خطوط الأنابيب*
هل فاتني شيء؟
هل تخلى الكاتب عن الموضوع؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## eng=moh (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزأك عنا خير
ممكن ان تفيدنى فى نوعية ومكان الكرسات لكى أكون مشرف لحام فى قطاع البترول
مع العلم اننى حاصل على هندسه زراعيه


----------

